# Valdo hits 4000!!!



## romarsan

QUERIDO  AMIGO  VALDO

 Estás imparable ¡¡¡4.000!!! 

Gracias por compartir tus dudas, tus conocimientos y tu amistad, sigue así Conde Valdo



Un beso
Romi​


----------



## Rayines

¡¡Wow, Valdo, ya 1000 más!!, bueno, esta vez no sé frases en latvio para felicitarte!!....Es un gusto contar con vos en estos foros.

*¡¡FELICITACIONES!!*
​


----------



## Kibramoa

Muchas felicidades Valdo.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

¡Hey Valdo!

¡¡¡¡Felicitaciones!!!! ¡Salud!

Un abrazo,

Erasmo.


----------



## valdo

romarsan said:


> QUERIDO AMIGO VALDO​
> 
> Estás imparable ¡¡¡4.000!!! ​
> Gracias por compartir tus dudas, tus conocimientos y tu amistad, sigue así Conde Valdo​
> ​
> Un beso
> 
> Romi​


 
Muchas gracias, querida Romi...
Lo de "imparable"...jejeje...bien sabes que no hay nadie que pueda compararse contigo!!!
En lo que a "dudas" respecta, espero contar contigo y tus conocimientos en lo venidero ya que a mí se me antoja que las dudas nunca se agotarán...

Besote


----------



## valdo

Rayines said:


> ¡¡Wow, Valdo, ya 1000 más!!, bueno, esta vez no sé frases en latvio para felicitarte!!....Es un gusto contar con vos en estos foros.
> 
> *¡¡FELICITACIONES!!*
> 
> ​


 
Muchas gracias, Inés!!! 
Que suerte la mía que hay foreros como vos siempre dispuestos a echar un capote y compartir sus conocimientos....puesto que soy un preguntón que ni de encargo....

Saludos,


----------



## valdo

Kibramoa said:


> Muchas felicidades Valdo.


 
Muchas gracias, Kibramoa, por la comida letona y chela...!!!
Lo único que hace falta para montar una fiestecita es agua de las "verdes matas"...jejeje.... lo que "abunda" en tu país!!!
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda y espero contar contigo en lo futuro...!!!

Saludos,


----------



## valdo

ERASMO_GALENO said:


> ¡Hey Valdo!
> 
> ¡¡¡¡Felicitaciones!!!! ¡Salud!
> 
> Un abrazo,
> 
> Erasmo.


 
Muchas gracias, Erasmo
Si tu como galeno me recomiendas una chela, lo voy a tener en cuenta aunque ya le he pedido a Kibramoa que me lleve un "agua" mexicana....
Muchas gracias por tus aportaciones a mis hilos y te prometo que seguiré dándoles la lata con mis dudas lingüísticas....y espero contar con tu ayuda y la ayuda de los demás...!!!

Saludos,


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades. Como dice Ro estás imparable. Sigue así.

Un abrazo.

Ant


----------



## alacant

Count Valdo
Thank you for your amazing 4,000 posts.
Congratulations, it's always a pleasure to
meet you here.

Fly high, my friend, fly high, 
Alacant​


----------



## valdo

Antpax said:


> Muchas Felicidades. Como dice Ro estás imparable. Sigue así.
> 
> Un abrazo.
> 
> Ant


 
Muchas gracias, Ant
La justificación de esta rapidez se debe a que las dudas surgen sin cesar....cuanto más aprendo, más cuenta me doy de lo poco que sé.....
Muchas gracias por toda tu ayuda prestada!!!

Saludos,


----------



## valdo

alacant said:


> Count Valdo
> 
> Thank you for your amazing 4,000 posts.
> Congratulations, it's always a pleasure to
> meet you here.​
> Fly high, my friend, fly high,
> 
> Alacant​


 
Thanks a lot, Ala
It's been a while already since I'm here and it looks like it will take another while (I assume - quite long) befor I am "harto de todo esto" with "toda la peña" who is here to help each other...!!!
Best wishes,

Valdo


----------



## sayah

Hola:

Soy un poco nueva por aquí, pero he de confesar que Valdo me ha ayudado a aprender muchas cosas de mi propia lengua... (pregunta unas cosas más raras...)

En fin, enhorabuena y espero poder seguir ayudándole.

Sayah


----------



## valdo

sayah said:


> Hola:
> 
> Soy un poco nueva por aquí, pero he de confesar que Valdo me ha ayudado a aprender muchas cosas de mi propia lengua... (pregunta unas cosas más raras...)
> 
> En fin, enhorabuena y espero poder seguir ayudándole.
> 
> Sayah


 
Hola, Sayah
Muchas gracias por tus aportaciones y por ayudar a disipar mis dudas lingüísticas. Espero contar contigo en lo venidero!!!

Saludos,


----------



## Priss

Valdo... El buen valdo llego a 4.000!  Pues felicidades, amigo.
Eres un forero muy apreciado y querido por todos.... Sigue deleitandonos con tus interesantes preguntas, de las que aprendemos mucho.


----------



## mirx

Gracias por permitir que el Sólo español siga funcionando.

Entre tú y otros tres nos mantienen ocupados al resto.

¡Gracias! y un abrazo


----------



## Fernita

Valdo: muchísimas felicitaciones y gracias por tus preguntas que siempre nos hacen pensar y mucho.

Con todo cariño,
Fernita.


----------



## Namarne

*Feliz 4.000, Valdo*, casi no das tiempo...  
Algunos casi diría que estamos "enganchados" a tus preguntas, ¡eres un desafío constante!  
Saludos, 
J


----------



## valdo

Priss said:


> Valdo... El buen valdo llego a 4.000!  Pues felicidades, amigo.
> Eres un forero muy apreciado y querido por todos.... Sigue deleitandonos con tus interesantes preguntas, de las que aprendemos mucho.


 
Hola, querida Priss...
Muchas gracias por tus aportes y explicaciones y te prometo que voy a seguir deleitandoles con mis preguntas y mis dudas...!!!

Besote,


----------



## valdo

mirx said:


> Gracias por permitir que el Sólo español siga funcionando.
> 
> Entre tú y otros tres nos mantienen ocupados al resto.
> 
> ¡Gracias! y un abrazo


 
Hola, Mirx, y muchas gracias...!!!
Me alegro oír que mis preguntas les mantienen ocupados aunque de vez en cuando he sentido la vergüenza al ocupar todo el foro "Sólo español" bombardeandoles con mis dudas que a veces paracen (o son) muy raras...!!!

Un saludo,


----------



## valdo

Fernita said:


> Valdo: muchísimas felicitaciones y gracias por tus preguntas que siempre nos hacen pensar y mucho.
> 
> Con todo cariño,
> Fernita.


 
Muchas gracias, Fernita...!!!
Vos sos una de las foreras que siempre acude a mi "grito de socorro" aunque he de admitir que soy uno de los que gritan sin cesar y les dejo sin reposo...jejeje.....Espero encontrarte por acá contar con tu ayuda también en lo venidero....

Un saludo,


----------



## lamartus

*¡¡¡¡4000!!!!*​*Me uno a las felicitaciones de los demás foreros y te agradezco tu presencia por estos foros. Siempre aprendo algo con tus dudas. ¡Gracias!*​

P.D: Empiezo a tomar aliento para tus siguientes 4000


----------



## valdo

Namarne said:


> *Feliz 4.000, Valdo*, casi no das tiempo...
> Algunos casi diría que estamos "enganchados" a tus preguntas, ¡eres un desafío constante!
> Saludos,
> J


 
Hola, Jordi, y muchas gracias...!!!
Me has ayudado mucho, he aprendido mucho, mas aún queda mucho por aprender, conque voy a tratar de mantenerles "enganchados" en lo futuro...!!!

Un saludo,


----------



## valdo

lamartus said:


> *¡¡¡¡4000!!!!*​
> 
> *Me uno a las felicitaciones de los demás foreros y te agradezco tu presencia por estos foros. Siempre aprendo algo con tus dudas. ¡Gracias!*​
> 
> 
> P.D: Empiezo a tomar aliento para tus siguientes 4000


 
Hola, Lamartus...!!!
Me alegra saber que mis preguntas y mis dudas a veces resultan interesantes y divertidas. La cosa que hasta los hispanoparlantes aprenden algo de ellas me alegra asi que aprendemos juntos...!!!
Muchas gracias por tus aportes y ya nos vemos por acá...

Saludos,


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Me uno a las felicitaciones...



> interesantes y divertidas.


y muy instructivas... aprendemos muchos gracias a ti y contigo.

Un beso


----------



## valdo

Cintia&Martine said:


> Me uno a las felicitaciones...
> 
> y muy instructivas... aprendemos muchos gracias a ti y contigo.
> 
> Un beso


 
Muchas gracias, Cintia&Martine...
Es un placer ver a los moderadores no solamente indicándonos que uno ha de respetar las reglas del foro )) sino también aportando a los hilos y compartiendo sus conocimientos...!!!
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda,

Besote,


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*¡Felicidades querido Valdo!

Los demás han dicho todo... entonces me contento con agradecerte y felicitarte amigo 

Cuidate
*Cristy


----------



## valdo

Cristina Moreno said:


> *¡Felicidades querido Valdo!*
> 
> *Los demás han dicho todo... entonces me contento con agradecerte y felicitarte amigo *
> 
> *Cuidate*
> Cristy


 
Muchas gracias, Cristy
Es una suerte tener foreros como tú por estos foros...!!!
Un saludo,


----------



## aceituna

Hola Valdo:

*¡Felicidades por los 4000!*

Hace tiempo que no paso por el foro, pero estoy segura de que tus hilos siguen siendo tan interesantes... ¡A por los 5000!

Un abrazo,
Inés


----------



## speedier

Hi Valdo,

As Cristina mentioned, the others have already said it all, but I'd like to add my congratulations and my best wishes to you on reaching this milestone.

All the very best and see you around - Speedier


----------



## valdo

aceituna said:


> Hola Valdo:
> 
> *¡Felicidades por los 4000!*
> 
> Hace tiempo que no paso por el foro, pero estoy segura de que tus hilos siguen siendo tan interesantes... ¡A por los 5000!
> 
> Un abrazo,
> Inés


 
Muchas gracias, Inés
Me has ayudado mucho y espero verte por acá con más frecuencia...

Un saludo,


----------



## valdo

speedier said:


> Hi Valdo,
> 
> As Cristina mentioned, the others have already said it all, but I'd like to add my congratulations and my best wishes to you on reaching this milestone.
> 
> All the very best and see you around - Speedier


 
Thanks a lot, Speedier....
I hope to see you "buceando por estos foros" also in the future and to count on your help in case of any doubt es regards English...

Best wishes,


----------



## PALOMA BB

*ME UNO A LA FIESTA Y FELICITACIONES!!!!!!!*​ 
*4.000 PARECEN INALCANZABLES......* 

*SIGUE ASÍ, QUE AYUDAREMOS..... *

*EN LA MEDIDA DE LO POSIBLE *​ 

SALUD PARA TODOS!!!!!!!!


----------



## valdo

PALOMA BB said:


> *ME UNO A LA FIESTA Y FELICITACIONES!!!!!!!*​
> *4.000 PARECEN INALCANZABLES......*
> 
> *SIGUE ASÍ, QUE AYUDAREMOS..... *
> 
> *EN LA MEDIDA DE LO POSIBLE *​
> 
> SALUD PARA TODOS!!!!!!!!


 
Muchas gracias, Paloma...
Gracias por tus aportes y explicaciones estupendas y espero verte por acá también en lo venidero...!!!

Un saludo,


----------



## Mirlo

MUCHAS FELICIDADES EN TUS 4,000 Y QUE SEAN MUCHOS MAS. ERES UNOS DE LOS FOREROS MAS AMABLES QUE HE OBSERVADO.

SALUDOS,


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Cuando salga Letonia en Eurovisión, ya podré decir que conozco alguien de allí y que habla un español estupendo.

¡Felicidades!


----------



## valdo

Mirlo said:


> MUCHAS FELEICIDADES EN TUS 4,000 Y QUE SEAN MUCHOS MAS. ERES UNOS DE LOS FOREROS MAS AMABLES QUE HE OBSERVADO.
> 
> SALUDOS,


 
Hola, Mirlo...
Muchas gracias por palabras tan bonitas de tu parte...y por toda la ayuda que me has prestado aportando a mis hilos y compartiendo tus conocimientos...!!!

Un saludo y ya nos vemos por acá,


----------



## valdo

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Cuando salga Letonia en Eurovisión, ya podré decir que conozco alguien de allí y que habla un español estupendo.
> 
> ¡Felicidades!


 
Muchas gracias, Pablo...
Aún me queda mucho por aprender para poder calificar mis conocimientos de "estupendos"...y espero que con tu ayuda voy a conseguirlo...!!!

Un saludo,


----------



## ROSANGELUS

FELICIDADES VALDO!!!!

SIGUE ACLARANDONOS A TODOS CON TUS DUDAS...

UN ABRAZO...
ROSANGELUS​


----------



## valdo

ROSANGELUS said:


> FELICIDADES VALDO!!!!​
> 
> SIGUE ACLARANDONOS A TODOS CON TUS DUDAS...​
> UN ABRAZO...
> 
> ROSANGELUS​


 
Muchas gracias, Rosangelus...
En lo que a "dudas" respecta, no te preocupes ya que ellas surgen incesantemente asi que les voy a mantener "ocupados" algún rato más...!!!

Un saludo,


----------



## turi

Hola valdo, lo siento, he llegado tarde, hace unos días que no me acerco a veros. Motivos de trabajo. ¡Muchísimas gracias por dar de comer a nuestro cerebro con tus preguntas!

¡Y QUE CUMPLAS 200.000 MÁS!

Saludos, Juan


----------



## valdo

turissa said:


> Hola valdo, lo siento, he llegado tarde, hace unos días que no me acerco a veros. Motivos de trabajo. ¡Muchísimas gracias por dar de comer a nuestro cerebro con tus preguntas!
> 
> ¡Y QUE CUMPLAS 200.000 MÁS!
> 
> Saludos, Juan


 
Muchas gracias, Juan
En lo que a trabajo respecta - en Letonia se suele decir lo siguiente: "si trabajo te impide hacer lo que te da gusto, "f_ck" ese trabajo....jejeje"
Muchas gracias por tus aportes y espero verte por acá,

Un saludo,


----------



## Eugin

*WoW!!!* 

*4.000 in so little time!!*   

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S!!!


----------



## valdo

Eugin said:


> *WoW!!!*
> 
> *4.000 in so little time!!*
> 
> C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S!!!


 
Muchas gracias, Eugin....
Lo de "...in so little time".......pues, a mí se me antoja que ya estoy buceando por estos foros un siglo...jejeje
Muchas gracias por tus aportes, me han sido de mucha utilidad...!!!

Saludos,


----------



## krolaina

Llegar más tarde que Eugin ya tiene narices! Pero si encima lo hago 200 post más tarde...no obstante te mando un fuerte abrazo al grito de ¡enhorabuena!. Gracias por sacarnos sonrisas y gracias también por esas ganas que tienes por aprender y ayudar, sin duda nos lo pegas a todos!.


----------



## valdo

krolaina said:


> Llegar más tarde que Eugin ya tiene narices! Pero si encima lo hago 200 post más tarde...no obstante te mando un fuerte abrazo al grito de ¡enhorabuena!. Gracias por sacarnos sonrisas y gracias también por esas ganas que tienes por aprender y ayudar, sin duda nos lo pegas a todos!.


 
Muchas gracias, Krolaina, por tus palabras tan amables...!!!
Me has ayudado mucho y te quedo sumamente reconocido....
Ya nos vemos por acá,

Un saludo,


----------



## UVA-Q

Errrmmmm,  pues ni en avión puedo llegar a tiempo a esto de las felicitaciones...pero no quise perder la oportunidad de pasar por aquí a felicitarte!!!!!

Gracias por tus muy interesantes dudas Valdo!!!!

Un beso


----------



## valdo

UVA-Q said:


> Errrmmmm, pues ni en avión puedo llegar a tiempo a esto de las felicitaciones...pero no quise perder la oportunidad de pasar por aquí a felicitarte!!!!!
> 
> Gracias por tus muy interesantes dudas Valdo!!!!
> 
> Un beso


 
Muchas gracias, Uvita, por las felicitaciones y por tus aportaciones a mis hilos...!!!

Un saludo,


----------

